# my dog has a scab on his neck



## Tango_01 (Mar 3, 2008)

I was checking my dog and I felt something on his neck, I looked thru his hair and saw something like a scab, it was pretty large for a tick bite, how big are tick bites? , I tried to clear it out and the bite was still open. Can I put Neosporin on the wound? I also want to bathe him and put on some K9 Advantix to kill fleas and ticks, should I wait until the wound heals?


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

A tick could have buried itself completly in the skin and that was whats left of it. I would take your dog to the vet, we are not vets and are not qualified to give medical advice.


----------



## jasonm (Oct 31, 2009)

Yep, as durbkat said, you should probably take him to the vet. It would be very sad if someone gave you advice online and it turned out to be harmful for him. Its good to listen to advice but when it comes down to it your vet will know what to do best. Do let us know what happens and how your dog is doing...


----------

